
Why Someone from Apple Needs to Ride the Shanghai Subway - joshuacc
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/09/why_someone_from_apple_needs_t.html
======
tsuyoshi
The same issue for the text input occurs in more mature markets like Japan and
Taiwan as well. As I remember, the iPhone had crappy Japanese input when it
was first introduced. I am told it has gotten better but I don't really know.
Anyway the conclusion ("you can't expect your mature-market products to fully
satisfy emerging-market users") does not really fit the introduction since the
writing system a country uses does not have anything to do with the maturity
of its market.

